# this is a good price....isnt it?



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

hey people, just got a quote for my upcomming purchase on an R32 GTR
im 22 with 4years ncb, fully comp £1372, there cant be many places that can better that is there?
Baz


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'd say that's a blinding price to be honest.


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

good price that mate


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Cheap as chips matey!


----------



## DeanN (Jun 2, 2007)

Yep, at 22 that sounds great. Buy that GTR !!


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

just got an even better quote from adrian flux £1284!!! gtr here I come!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mirrorman said:


> just got an even better quote from adrian flux £1284!!! gtr here I come!


wouldnt go with them , go with the other quote


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

matty32 said:


> wouldnt go with them , go with the other quote


why's that mate?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

mirrorman said:


> why's that mate?


always found they go "oh sorry thats not covered" when people have had issues with them....


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

who was your first quote with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

oh really? that sucks!lol the first one is with green light, both with mods declared as well.


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

To be honest I got a quote from Adrian Flux, im same age as you mate looking at insuring my first R32 GTR and it came to 1400 with all mods declared.

Spoke to Greenlight- found the bloke I spoke to extremely arrogant so **** them AF can have my money!

Dan, if you are reading this im sure the guy never took 15% off?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

Wade said:


> To be honest I got a quote from Adrian Flux, im same age as you mate looking at insuring my first R32 GTR and it came to 1400 with all mods declared.
> 
> Spoke to Greenlight- found the bloke I spoke to extremely arrogant so **** them AF can have my money!
> 
> Dan, if you are reading this im sure the guy never took 15% off?


Hi Wade
Did you wanna PM me your full name/post code/or reference and I'll get someone to call you tomorrow. We will check, as you can have up to 15% discount.

cheers Dan


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Hi Wade
> Did you wanna PM me your full name/post code/or reference and I'll get someone to call you tomorrow. We will check, as you can have up to 15% discount.
> 
> cheers Dan


im already with adrian flux and a member but i aint got no discount? do i have to wait till i renew?


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

trevbwhite said:


> im already with adrian flux and a member but i aint got no discount? do i have to wait till i renew?


did you want to PM me your customer reference number and I can ensure a note is put on your file to say you are a member and get this looked in to?

Cheers Dan


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

howcome they quoted you for a gtr? i am 21 and they said they cant insure the car til i was 25 on an r33 GTR?! am getting mixed answers now! lol

i got a really good quote but seeing this bugs me


----------



## mirrorman (Aug 20, 2007)

the quote i got is for an R32, might be different. not sure though.


----------



## [email protected] FLUX (Aug 13, 2008)

G40tee said:


> howcome they quoted you for a gtr? i am 21 and they said they cant insure the car til i was 25 on an r33 GTR?! am getting mixed answers now! lol
> 
> i got a really good quote but seeing this bugs me


Did you wanna PM me your details and I'll get it looked into?
Cheers Dan


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

i have a gts 33, and have just put in a gtr engine, i am 23 with 2 years no claims bonus, adrian flux wanted 2200, i got a quote for 1150 in the end! its third party,funny as i had my previos insurance with adrian at 1400 4 a 2l non turbo on third party 2 ! i declared all mods,all suspension arms/suspension,modified exhaust,430ish bhp,full kit with alloys,uprared diff to this new company and 1150 is the best i got!


----------



## Smo (Nov 25, 2008)

Who was that with if you don't mind me asking bud?

I'm finding insurance to be rather difficult which is intensely annoying. I'm currently 21 with 2 years no claims paying £960 a year on a Pulsar GTi-R which I've had for the past two years, never had any kind of claim or accident yet nobody will touch me on a 32GTR!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

[email protected] FLUX said:


> Did you wanna PM me your details and I'll get it looked into?
> Cheers Dan



ive got my cover for this year now mate but ill be in contact when renewal time comes around and will see what you can do.

Cheers

Chris


----------



## GT-R Creations. (Nov 27, 2008)

I'll have to wait until January for my GTROC Membership but I'll get back to AdrianFlux for another quote with the discount.


----------

